# BREAK IN THE WEATHER!!! DEC 8



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry its last min. but the weather looks awsome all of the sudden!!!

Deep Drop then move inshallower and target Gags, Trigger, AJs, and Mingos.This is gonna be an awsome trip!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, the weather is going to warm up nice, and the water is looking decent enough. Good luck on the trip. We will be out there underwater rounding them uphopefully.


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

Still watching, really want one of those deep water grouper/tilefish!!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

> *blzr (12/8/2007)*Still watching, really want one of those deep water grouper/tilefish!!


I was too late posting this one the weather looked bad until Fri morning only got 3 folks but they are open to fish on Sun if anybody is interested?


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been out with Brandon a couple of times and have enjoyed every minute of it. The deep dropping is fun. I am hooked on it for sure. His boat is top notch and runs awesome. If you ever want to give deep dropping a try you should it is fun. I would take him up on this trip but I am still recovering from getting 4 hernias fixed on 11/14. So who ever gets to go I hope you tear em up and post some pics for us!!!!!!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like no takers, so I'm callin the trip. Any input from members would be nice. I know it was short notice but any otherinput would be helpful. If there is some type of fishing you would rather do just let me know and I'm sure I could accomidate. Just let me know what you guys would like to do? This time of year offers the best chance to do the widest variety of fishing. So, I'm just wondering what you guys would like to try? $$$ is not an issue this time of year, I dont really plan on making much, so I'm open to try anything. Just let me know?


----------

